# Anyone in RI near this shelter?



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

I'd love to know more about this dog... is anyone here near enough to see her?? Mercedes Black GSD


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm about 45 minutes from there - it's a nice day for a ride to the beach and not listen to the noise (reno - saw, drills sanders hammering) going on next door. I just called and left a message to see if she's still available but I have to go out and walk the Crazy Bitch. I'll let you know if they call me back.


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

THANKS!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

duh - I"ve been out the rescue loop for too many years. What was it you wanted to know about her?

I have kids so I can see how she is with them and walk her a bit to get a general feel for her but other than the dogs at the shelter (looks like she's the only dog with a bunch of cats), I can't proof her on other dogs becuase Morgan doesn't like long car rides and Otto is just too crazy - any dog in their right mind would beat him up.


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

I'd be curious to see how she is with kids for sure and then anything you can gather... If she seems to be able to focus on you, if she knows any commands, overall shy or outgoing... Anything!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Your in good hands with Jenn 
her kids are great and she is a good judge of character when it comes to dogs!!


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

Great, thanks!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That dog is Gorgeous!!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They still haven't called back. I tried again and still got VM. They're open until 4 today - supposedly but it says to call before going there to make sure someone is available.


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks so much for trying Jenn!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I just spoke with Christine at Charlestown shelter - I can't get down there before she closes the place today at 2pm. I am available to meet tomorrow morning - not sure how it would work out taking an application over the phone - they seem very intense on their adoption procedure - a good thing.

There are a few applications already on Mercedes - they did a meet and great yesterday that didn't work out. The ACO will make the final decision about where she goes.

This is what Christine told me, M is very neat in her cage. She was shy when they got her but she's not shy anymore - '3 years old acts like a puppy becuase people are nice to her, loves to brushed, loves to be petted and have her bum rubbed. She is a sweet sweet girl.' Loves ball.

Her only bad thing is that she is a jumper - like puppy jumping.

Christine is there until 2pm, 'weekend girl is Sharon'. Cathy is ACO, she makes the final decision. The phone number there is 401-364-1211


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I just wanted to say good luck! She is stunning!!!


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I'll give them a call too... If they have local interest they may be less likely to want to adopt out of state... we'll see. Thanks for doing all of this!!!


----------

